# Metalocalypse



## JamestheDoc (May 26, 2009)

Anyone here enjoy this satire of metal?  I'm a bit of a closet metalhead, and I love it.  The Lawyer and Toki have to be my favorite characters...

But anyways, anyone want to share favorite moments and episodes?  Maybe discuss the Dethalbum? o.o


----------



## ~secret~ (May 27, 2009)

The fight between the lawyer and the psycho at the end of season 1 ''That's my bread and butter you're f**king with''. Brilliant scene, also the epic over-the-top displays are always funny. I could go on for ages but I think it's time to watch some Metalocalypse^^


----------



## fruitcake (May 27, 2009)

I'm not much of a metal fan... but I love Metalocalypse.

Best episode, hands down: "Performanceklok"

... _banana stickers_. :3


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 28, 2009)

X3 I love the season finales!  And the lawyer is just badass. >;3


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2009)

Big metal fan, big Metalocalypse fan. Only ever did see season 1 though.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the one where Murderface tries to find a religion. Full of lulz rite der.


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2009)

Just throwing it out there, Season 3 and The Dethalbum II are coming this fall.


----------



## Envy (Jun 15, 2009)

Fandom fact: Since Metalocolypse, there has been an -actual- Deathklok album.
It's the most popular death metal album of all time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Metalocalypse, <3 Toki.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 15, 2009)

It's lame and not even funny.

...and I'm a big metal fan too.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 16, 2009)

<3 Hatredcopter <3


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 16, 2009)

Season one was alright, but season two just didn't get a laugh out of me.

Plus the change in music for season two sucked.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jun 16, 2009)

hilarious. me and the hubby adore the show. im probably quoting wrong but favorite line is "take off my f*cking shirts off" we bought the cd, love it. love anything  brendon small touches though. i love the lawyer i swear hes the funniest char on the show.


----------



## Monak (Jun 18, 2009)

The Dethalbum II is out September 8th and Season three is coming in October


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

I DO COCAINE!!!!! Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 22, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> I DO COCAINE!!!!! Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-YEAH!!!!!!!


 
I do a spot-on impression of that. No lie!  My metal friends die when I say that.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been too long since we've been treated to a new episode of the best show on television.  Can't wait till October!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not much of a Metal guy but I love Metalocalypse.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 22, 2009)

I like the show but it would be much better if it didn't have those unessicary death scenes that aren't humorous. I love toki's way of talking and how nice he is though X3


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2009)

The constant casual and brutal deaths in every episode are pure win. The boys complete indifference to them compound the comedy. 
"Look at this ones, asleeps in some bloods."


----------



## pheonix (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the show but barely get to watch it. I love the ep when they're recording in the submarine and when that guy leaves he gets chased by that monster and he rises to fast and the pressure makes his eyes bleed and pop out of the sockets.  So much gore it's fantastic.


----------



## Tryp (Jun 22, 2009)

I believe this place is called "Food Library".

Love the show and The Dethalbum.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2009)

Monak said:


> The Dethalbum II is out September 8th and Season three is coming in October



Another mediocre album by a once-fictional group to about two or three average artists?


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Another mediocre album by a once-fictional group to about two or three average artists?



It becomes a lot better when you stop taking it so seriously.


----------

